# Triton Routers on Sale



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

$130 to $200 for the 1-1/3, 2-1/4 and 3-1/4 HP jobs. 
Triton Plunge Router 3-1/4 HP


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The TRA001B shown there at $200.00 sells here for $279.00 John.


----------

